#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-08
<malin> wendar: I have added the pckginstall-line to my code http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files
<malin> running debuild locally to test if my project will pack, but now it gives this error:
<malin> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/unity-lens-buss/share': No such file or directorycp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/unity-lens-buss/share': No such file or directory
<malin> oops, double
<malin> I figured out there was a wrong path in setup.py, but chaning it didn't solve the build-error
<malin> highvoltage: do you know what could be wrong? tried buil my project locally, but failes: cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/unity-lens-buss/share': No such file or directory
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-11
<wendar>  achuni: you around?
<achuni> wendar: yep, what's up?
<wendar> achuni: did you want to meet to run through bugs?
<achuni> wendar: ah, no need I think if you're ok with the state of the list, it was just to let you know that I had gone through it, commented and confirmed them all
<achuni> wendar: there were a couple I duped or invalidated as they were part of other bugs
<ajmitch> achuni: thanks :)
<achuni> don't think I invalidated any actually, though I marked one as incomplete jic
<wendar> achuni: yeah, it looks good
<wendar> You can mark #992257 as done
<wendar> achuni: oh, wait, I have permission
<wendar> achuni: okay, I've marked it as done :)
<ajmitch> just not permission to set priority
<achuni> ah! I read that as a question at first.  neat :)
<wendar> yup
<wendar> achuni: the list looks great, thanks!
<achuni> wendar: thank you guys :)
